# new truck new probs



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

i just got a 1985 nissan 720 king cab and its got a fuel leak.
its going to be my mud truck so i want to switch it to a boat tank
strapped on the back instead of under it. so i was wondering if any one knew
what lines are for what or if you had a diagram of the fuel lines so i can get rid of this leak thanks in advance and if you know any tweaks that might help me out it would be great


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

why not just replace the fuel lines when you replace the tank??


----------

